# 1981 Maxima wagon LD28 diesel engine problems



## fretbuzz (May 5, 2010)

I can't get answers anywhere and thought I would try here. I just bought a 1981 Maxima Wagon, diesel. It is a good strong engine, but something happened. 

I thought it ran out of diesel. I shook the car and listened at the filler hose and heard sloshing. just to be sure, I put 5 gallons in. The filter is and was completely submerged in diesel.

I got it towed home and started bleeding at the injectors, but only drips were coming out.

I then detached the OUT side of the fuel filter to see if the in-tank pump was pushing, but nothing came out when I cranked it once.

I have no idea what to do. Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## jkubica (Dec 20, 2010)

fretbuzz said:


> I can't get answers anywhere and thought I would try here. I just bought a 1981 Maxima Wagon, diesel. It is a good strong engine, but something happened.
> 
> I thought it ran out of diesel. I shook the car and listened at the filler hose and heard sloshing. just to be sure, I put 5 gallons in. The filter is and was completely submerged in diesel.
> 
> ...


Hi
I Know this is an old post, but would like to know what found to be the problem.
Joseph in Houston


----------

